# Need Help Decorating Pet Salon



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The first thing I thought of was to paint the room a bright friendly
color like teal blue. Some framed dog prints, and a bulletin board for
pics of the dogs you groom. Add a couple of benches (across from
one another) for your customers to sit while waiting.

On the desk, keep it neat and clean with a bowl of dog biscuits for the
furry customers. 

Are there ceiling lights? I don’t care for the ceiling fixture.

here’s a link to some pinterest ideas of saloon decor...

Good luck in your business.

https://www.pinterest.com/groomerssuccess/grooming-business-decor/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@*Two Knots* - I think the OP meant salon decor, not saloon. That's another thread.:biggrin2:


I agree that the fixture may not work. I like it personally, but for pet grooming, everything has to look pretty clean & uncluttered.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> @*Two Knots* - I think the OP meant salon decor, not saloon. That's another thread.:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> I agree that the fixture may not work. I like it personally, but for pet grooming, everything has to look pretty clean & uncluttered.


:biggrin2: She could always stock some beer in the fridge 
for the fur faced masters, :biggrin2:


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I think the OP meant salon decor, not saloon.


You could go with a saloon theme, I would expect to see a velvet "Dogs Playing Poker" hanging in there.

There are a million directions to go in. I would also agree that anything should be simply designed to be cleaned easily. With a small space, I would probably not add a bunch of little "decorating" to the space (like lots of hanging pictures and knickknacks), but let the space be the decoration. Like a casing around the window in the shape of a bone, extended wide to also house photos or business certificates. Or the door is framed as a doghouse or fire hydrant. Silly ideas just to illustrate. Assume you have a unique business name or some sort of hook that a visual theme can reinforce it in people's memory.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ocean blue...

check out this sign...It has the teal blue colors that I suggested
because it goes well with the floor and door color.
It also brings in two different tones of wood both light and dark.

Plus the sign and sentiment are spot on.

https://www.amazon.com/P-Graham-Dun...0QEXBY5PE2B&psc=1&refRID=PNMRYYF7B0QEXBY5PE2B


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s a link to affordable dog posters...many are beyond adorable.

Be sure to check the bottom of the link as there are many pages of 
posters.

https://www.allposters.com/-st/Dog-Posters_c977_.htm


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the type bench I had in mind...
look in the big box stores and gardening places (NOW) as they will put
gardening things on sale to move them out.

https://www.hayneedle.com/product/belhamlivingredwoodbacklessbench.cfm


----------



## sfimirat (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you have a Cameo or Cricut vinyl cutter? You could make tons of cool decals and signage. Think about paw prints "walking" up the front of the desk, cat and dog decals for the wall and more. It's cheap and you can change it up if you buy the removable ORACAL 631 wall decal vinyl.


----------



## oceanblue81 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello, thanks for the tips! It is called “The Dog Studio” and usually with my clients, they will drop off their dogs and come back when I am done grooming them. I live in Cyprus and will have a patio table and chairs outside and an umbrella under the sign to give shade. I was thinking of only putting one chair by the desk for a customer but they usually just drop off and come back later. I got some white shelving units (Metal) that will be mounted against the walls so I can stock some food and sell a few other accessories (toys, treats, collars & leads etc) We put up some wallpaper today and I was thinking of printing some high resolution dog pictures with soft pastel backgrounds (same background in all pictures) and framing them. The pictures I was planning to put on this wall and add some lighting (perhaps Hollywood style spot lights) to give it that “studio” illusion.. uploading pic of lights that I have in mind.. love the dog bone frame idea for the little window.. I’m just not sure how to go about it though -
For example the placement of framed pictures and color of frames etc thinking about something decorative hanging down in the center of the wall like a rope with something dog themed. Any other ideas you could give me would be most appreciated!! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I saw a poster similar to this in a vets office for the customers. 

*You've likely already noticed this, but trips to the vet can be traumatic. They don't have to be. Keep a pet carrier out to get your furry buddy used to it. Confine him in it for short amounts of time and give him treats to encourage him to enjoy it. Take pets for car rides to the vet and give him treats when you arrive — even if you don't have an actual appointment. Just stop in and say "Hi!"*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cyprus, the island country in the Mediterranean? How interesting.
Are you a US expat? I only ask because decorating styles will vary in 

different areas. I did find quite a few dog grooming salons in Cyprus.


Apparently, there are a great number of dogs there.


Do you have a more specific style? European, US Rustic, Beach emphasis like your name, or just cute dog style. :smile:
When I took our dogs to the groomer, I mainly was concerned that they would be kind to the dogs.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Just throwing another one out, you said "traditional," "The Dog Studio," and the colors of the room so far remind me of the gilded age, so how about a Hollywood spotlight theme (probably "movie studio" like 20th Century Fox logo entered my mind)? Like the roaring 20s/30s of cinema, the red carpet and glamour. The fresh-groomed French Poodle is the new Greta Garbo.

There was actually a photo studio in the 90s called "Glamour Shots" that would have the movie clapperboards and everything, they made humans actually resemble poodles.


----------

